# rope in poudre park



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

after the main section of houses in poudre park right after the little wave rapid and above the first bridge after hewlets there is a rope stuck on a rock. I tried to grab it as I passed by in my raft, but it was stuck too tight, a kayak would have no trouble removing it. It shouldn't be a hazard unless it moves down river


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

maybe...


----------

